# The Next Doctor?



## NovaToil (Sep 9, 2012)

Who do you think the next Doctor should be?


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 9, 2012)

Doctor of.....?

My 'sona is quite a doctor so it could be him :V


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 9, 2012)

Jason Statham =P


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 9, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Doctor of.....?
> 
> My 'sona is quite a doctor so it could be him :V



Do you watch Dr. Who at all?


----------



## NovaToil (Sep 9, 2012)

Doctor of Everything.
(Doctor Who)


----------



## NovaToil (Sep 9, 2012)

My money is on Benedict Cumberbatch!


----------



## NovaToil (Sep 9, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Jason Statham =P


What all has he been in?


----------



## zachhart12 (Sep 9, 2012)

Multi-quote is your friiiiiiend. And iono..i love dr who. Yesterdays ep was meh though.


----------



## NovaToil (Sep 9, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Multi-quote is your friiiiiiend. And iono..i love dr who. Yesterdays ep was meh though.



Shhh, haven't seen it yet! *Spoilers*


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 9, 2012)

NovaToil said:


> What all has he been in?








I was just kidding.


----------



## NovaToil (Sep 9, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> I was just kidding.



Ah! I see what you did there.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 9, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Do you watch Dr. Who at all?



OHHHHH, Doctor Who, tell me that from the beggining...

Anyways, I would laugh if I see Jim Parsons XD


----------



## NovaToil (Sep 9, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> OHHHHH, Doctor Who, tell me that from the beggining...
> 
> Anyways, I would laugh if I see Jim Parsons XD



He's not even British!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Easy-


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 9, 2012)

NovaToil said:


> He's not even British!



That why I said I would laugh! Seeing how he is in The Big Bang Theory series, I would ROLF.

But if you want Brithish... Rowan Atkinson? Doctor Who is a family program so he could be there.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Easy-



Him or Stephen Fry...


----------



## Lobar (Sep 9, 2012)

david morrissey :V



Llamapotamus said:


> Him or Stephen Fry...



Stephen Fry as a implied-gay Doctor could be brilliant, especially if they brought back Jack Harkness.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 10, 2012)

Richard Hammond :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Richard Hammond :V


Ben Collins :V
"Some says he's 1103 years old.  Others say the Cybermen are incapable of supressing emotions of fear at his name.  All we know is he's name 'The Doctor'".


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2012)

Should I give Doctor Who a try sometime? I heard the fanbase was pretty obnoxious.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 10, 2012)

I was thinking that if there was ever going to be a black Doctor Who, perhaps maybe Forrest Whitaker would be great for that role, and he would reflect the multi-ethnicity of Great Birtain today by performing as one of their more popular cultural icons. But then again, all the Doctors have been white in the past so I don't think they would ever be that progressive.


----------

